# Strange corals growing from my liverock



## tommygee54 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a infestation of horrible looking corals growing on my liverock!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

any photos?

or at least a more specific description other than "horrible looking"

how long has this tank been set up?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

tommygee54 said:


> I have a infestation of horrible looking corals growing on my liverock!


We need more info here.


----------



## tommygee54 (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out my other post which was called ( my corals are in Ill health need help) I have a link which then you will be able to see pictures


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moving this to saltwater section


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Um I checked out the pic's and even though I'm viewing on a mobile ap, I'm not able to see your problem. Your live rock looks good...
And I'm also curious as to the "corals" that are ill...
Do you mean your anemone's?


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

With saltwater a majority of times it is Aiptasia, give that a google and see.


----------



## tommygee54 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I mean the anemone's


----------

